# wanting to get started



## blatif (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello to all. I am new to freshwater aquariums. I have a few questions that maybe some of you out there can help me with. I have a 12 gallon nano cube that I was going to set up as a saltwater tank but have opted for a freshwater tank instead. One of the questions I have is wether the pump that came with the nano cube is to powerful or not powerful enough for a freshwater set up? It pumps 106 gallons per hour. 

The second question is, is tap water going to be ok to use for the tank or should I purchase bottled water? If its bottled water should it be distilled or not?

And finaly what are some good plants and fish to start out my tank with?


Thank you for any advice

Brad


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Some tetras such as black skirt, serpae, or even some rasboras might be good to start. Start slow, only add a couple fish and wait till the tank cycles before you add more. Some anacharis or water sprite would be nice as far as plants go.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Blatif.

To use a 12 gallon with an uncycled filter you will need to cycle it first. Because I didn't find a thread that addressed a fishless cycle, I put together a quick description of how to do it. It is in a thread that you can reach by clicking on the link in my signature area. That means that you probably cannot get any fish for several weeks because you will want to mature that filter first. The fish stores don't ever seem to bring this up because it would probably be bad for them selling fish to new hobbyists.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Good suggestions all, and to quote a great man *:::::


Quote: Media Hound
<hr style="color: rgb(255, 255, 255);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> looking good.. 
tips? patience, patience, patience 


Everyone, i think, including me at times can hardly wait, to see those new fishys swimming around in our new tanks, but a little patience now will save you many headaches, in the long run.


----------

